# Einfach verkettete Liste



## Don_Carlo (20. Okt 2009)

Hallo 
habe mal eine Frage zum Thema "Einfach verkettete Liste".
Wenn ich solch eine Liste programmieren möchte, was muss unbedingt hinein?
Kann mir jemand dieses Thema irgendwie näher bringen? 
Ich weiß zwar was eine Liste ist und wie sie aufgebaut ist, nur jedoch nicht, wie sie umgesetzt wird:rtfm: 


LG


----------



## JohannisderKaeufer (20. Okt 2009)

Eigentlich nicht viel.


```
class Node{
Object inhaltDesKnotens;
Node next;//Verweis auf den Nachfolgenden Knoten
}
```


----------



## Kaffeebohn (20. Okt 2009)

Hi Don_Carlo,

da hilft einfaches googeln dir wohl im Moment am ehesten. Hier hab ich gleich was schönes gefunden:

Verkettete Liste

Man findet jede Menge Erklärungen zu solchen Strukturen, da sie ja relativ wichtig sind.


----------



## Der Müde Joe (20. Okt 2009)

dann aber gleich:


```
class Node<T>{
T inhaltDesKnotens;
Node<T> next;//Verweis auf den Nachfolgenden Knoten
}
```


----------

